# Do/would you attend seminars?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

While I have a lot of respect for Chris Zink & her work, I have bypassed her seminars. They are costly and I just cannot justify the cost as a medical layperson.

I have attended a seminar or two of people who have studied or learned from her though so if your potential audience includes physical rehabilitation, chiropractic and massage people you may well fill the seminar.

Also, have you considered breaking down the 2 days into 2 or even 4 seminars?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I would LOVE to hear her speak. I can't justify hundreds of dollars. Hope you all can figure something out, would be a neat opportunity.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I would, and I'm not actively competing with any dogs right now!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have heard she is wonderful and has been around here a couple times. I have been showing on the weekends she has been here so I have not seen her. I am however spending money on my 1st seminar and am hugely excited and yes it is spendy... but I plan to get my money's worth and go in with specific questions..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I did around 3 years ago... it was kind of a huge deal considering I knew we had a tricky journey ahead of us with Jacks hips not being good and still wanting to go as far as possible in obedience with him. 

A lot of people with agility dogs and obedience dogs and FIELD dogs would benefit from attending her seminars.... she goes into a lot of warm up stuff, conditioning, etc. I still do some of these things with Jacks and think it helped him. 

Most seminars - unless you belong to the training club and can get a break that way... are about $200-300... or so. That's about how much you would spend on a Bridget Carlson seminar - and I actually now have a dog (Bertie) who could benefit from one of her seminars. 

Um that all said.... have you talked to people around you who would be attending the seminar? Are they all excited about coming out or what? 

Over here there's a lot of people all geared up to take in a Gayle Watkins seminar next weekend. This is a seminar on puppy rearing and evaluation and matching pups with owners. I'm not going because I'd feel funny going to something geared towards a breeder or future breeder. Or even somebody who is looking ahead to bringing a puppy home soon (I'm hopefully 5-8 years away from doing that). That 2 day seminar will cost about $90/day or $140 for both days.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've read books and watched videos by her, but probably wouldn't go to a seminar unless I just happened to have extra money when it rolled around.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hm. So an early review of this thread, if I can extrapolate to the public at large, says we probably should not host Chris Zink because the seminars are too expensive for most people, thus we risk losing a substantial amount of money.

Is this a fair statement, you think?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would to attend something like this but I could not justify spending the money on it. I really don't see why they have to be so expensive.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> Hm. So an early review of this thread, if I can extrapolate to the public at large, says we probably should not host Chris Zink because the seminars are too expensive for most people, thus we risk losing a substantial amount of money.
> 
> Is this a fair statement, you think?


I would think depends on where you are and if you have a bunch of active obedience, agility and field people. Her seminars around here were full!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> I would think depends on where you are and if you have a bunch of active obedience, agility and field people. Her seminars around here were full!


Same thing here....

Ask around at your club and reach out to the comp people in your area to get an idea whether people would come or what they want to see. 

My gut feeling is your general public (pet puppy people etc) they aren't going to spend that much money on any seminar, much less somebody focused on dog athletes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For me the interest/value to me has to be proportionate to the price. I paid $425 for a two day seminar six months ago. But it was given by a person I was totally invested in, and working slots were limited to 10 so I knew I'd get lots of one on one assistance.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I went to a Chris Zink seminar last year put on by our GR club. It was superb. I learned SO MUCH about movement, form and function...there were a lot of conformation people there, and I think everybody walked away with something new. She's an excellent speaker and up to par on the latest research concerning health in goldens because she has one. I would say attendance at our seminar was about 1/3 golden people and border collies were also well-represented. 

I'm pursuing my PhD full time currently (not exactly rolling in the dough at this point) and I gladly shelled out the cash to attend. It was well worth it. I took copious notes and have referred to them at various times over the last year.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> I would think depends on where you are and if you have a bunch of active obedience, agility and field people. Her seminars around here were full!


I'm in the greater Los Angeles area where we have about 15 million people and seemingly as many dogs. 

Our GR club is currently mostly conformation folks. I'll have to look to other clubs so gauge interest from performance teams. But there are a LOT of people out here who do agility, and some field folks too, though because it's a huge sprawling city there aren't many opportunities.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> I went to a Chris Zink seminar last year put on by our GR club. It was superb. I learned SO MUCH about movement, form and function...there were a lot of conformation people there, and I think everybody walked away with something new. She's an excellent speaker and up to par on the latest research concerning health in goldens because she has one. I would say attendance at our seminar was about 1/3 golden people and border collies were also well-represented.
> 
> I'm pursuing my PhD full time currently (not exactly rolling in the dough at this point) and I gladly shelled out the cash to attend. It was well worth it. I took copious notes and have referred to them at various times over the last year.


If yours is the club I'm thinking of, I talked to Anne from your club about the seminar, and she was very high on it. I'm curious about how many people attended, what you guys charged and whether you made or lost money on it.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> I'm in the greater Los Angeles area where we have about 15 million people and seemingly as many dogs.
> 
> Our GR club is currently mostly conformation folks. I'll have to look to other clubs so gauge interest from performance teams. But there are a LOT of people out here who do agility, and some field folks too, though because it's a huge sprawling city there aren't many opportunities.


What GR club are you part of? I'm in the Los Angeles area, and I want to join a GR club.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Melfice said:


> What GR club are you part of? I'm in the Los Angeles area, and I want to join a GR club.


It's really the only one in the area, the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles. Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Angeles We have events throughout the year you can come to. We had one last weekend. The next one is in April at Prado Dog Park, it's a specialty show and obedience show. If you decide you want to join, let me know, cuz you need a sponsor.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> It's really the only one in the area, the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles. Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Angeles We have events throughout the year you can come to. We had one last weekend. The next one is in April at Prado Dog Park, it's a specialty show and obedience show. If you decide you want to join, let me know, cuz you need a sponsor.


 Thanks and I will let you know if I can make it! I'm pretty sure I can go, and do I need to take my Golden with me to the event?


----------

